# coilover's for 2000 altima



## 68chevelleSS (Mar 21, 2004)

i just bought a 00 altima and i put some 18's on it and now im wanting to give it a drop my question is are coilovers worth it i have never used them my self i have heard many say i like them and others say the suck?I dont want a crapy bouncy ride i have a 96 sentra that we lowered and we did ti the cheap way by cutting springs and the ride suck's.So im going to go a different route this time and i wasnt sure if anyone has had any experiences with coilovers? ohhh one more ? i have looked on ebay and i can not find coilovers for a 2000 they all go from like 97-99 and i didnt know if those would work on a 00 any feed back would be great thank's


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Try www.southwestautoworks.com. Here is the link to suspension products for your car: http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/19nisalsuspr2.html


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

some coilovers have higher spring rates than others and the higher the spring rate, the stiffer the ride will be. the bounciness though, can be somewhat taken care of by choosing the specific type of strut for the ride you desire. if you go with kyb, they are a great strut for normal driving and stock suspension, but mate them to some soft springs and the ride will be soggy. under some stiffer springs, you might love them. be sure to ask lots of questions when you actually decide to get your springs and struts. the wrong choice could make for a bad ride and an empty wallet...


----------

